# After getting R-Strap, how do I carry extra lenses?



## dj_paige (Mar 17, 2011)

Based upon an earlier discussion, I chose to purchase an R-Strap4, which I am happy with. My camera hangs next to my right hip, where it seems to be very happy, and so am I.

But now, I want to purchase an additional lens to carry with me on my photo shoots. I have seen backpacks where you can carry multiple lenses, but that seems to be kind of awkward if my camera hangs via one set of straps around my left shoulder down toward my right hip, and the backpack has another set of straps. 

So ... what other methods are there for carrying a second lens? Or is a backpack the way to go anyway (in which case, what do you recommend)?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 17, 2011)

Paige, if it's just one additional lens you want to carry, and you'd prefer to avoid using a backpack, I would guess many of the main photographic bag companies will do a range of lens cases which can usually be fixed to a belt....so camera on right hip and lens case on left hip!

Lowepro and Kata both do a range of such lens cases....I'm sure there'll be others.


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 17, 2011)

I think I need 3 hips! My cell phone goes on my left hip (although I'm sure it would fit in my pocket)! I will look into lens cases that can be worn on a belt!


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 18, 2011)

Paige,

How about a Domke satchel?  They have a very slim profile, will hold your phone (or you could clip in to the outside of the bag), and they hold way more than you could imagine.  I believe the reporter's satchel is the smallest model.  And in a pinch, I can fit my D300 with a 70-200 attached if I remove the dividers.

--Ken


----------



## gregDT (Mar 18, 2011)

A belt solution would work, I think some manufacturers do a modular belt system where you can buy the belt and carry several lens cases, pouches etc. However I am using a Lowpro Slingshot AW 200 which is working out OK. I can get a D3 or D300 with battery grip plus a couple of lenses (a Nikon 70-300 at a pinch but not a 70-200) an SB900 and assorted bits and bobs. The Slingshot goes on under the R-Strap and works quite well i.e. it doesn't get in the way of the R-Strap's movement. However one feature of the Slingshot is that you normally can slide it round to the front without  removing it to retrieve kit. With the R-Strap on it's not that easy to do. I find myself taking of the R-Strap to get into the Slingshot. However a backpack would have to come off as well to get access to it so it's a compromise I'm willing to make.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 18, 2011)

dj_paige said:


> I think I need 3 hips!


 
Get bigger hips!!  

Then you can get several lenses AND a cell pouch on the belt! Seriously though, both the Lowepro and Kata belt systems (and I'm sure others) are intended for use with multiple items (though isn't there an attachment for the R-strap that would take the cell on the chest strap?).


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, actually the cell phone can be stored in the R-Strap. I will look into these ideas. First I have to purchase the 2nd lens!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 18, 2011)

One other idea that works well for me is a photo vest.  I can carry a couple lenses and other odds and ends in the vest, where they are always available, and the camera on a strap over the vest.


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 18, 2011)

Bruce J said:


> One other idea that works well for me is a photo vest.  I can carry a couple lenses and other odds and ends in the vest, where they are always available, and the camera on a strap over the vest.



Who makes this vest?


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 18, 2011)

dj_paige said:


> Who makes this vest?


 
Thereby hangs a tale, as they say.  The vests (khaki for normal use, orange for hunting season) that I use are not intended for photo use; they are made by the Filson Company and are used by surveyors and other outdoor workers.  I spent 30-some years as a field geologist and wore one of these every single day.  I think I only wore out one of two in that whole time; they are very well made.  Here's the link:

http://www.filson.com/products/tin-...lsProduct=mens/vests-liners&fmetaProduct=1011

I do think there are other companies that make vests specifically for photogs, but I've never bothered to look because I already have a solution that works for me.  The vests have large, inside pockets w/ snap closures, which is where I put a lens, or two.  Probably wouldn't work for large lenses, but it's perfect for a couple prime lenses, or perhaps a macro or small zoom.  I then use the outside pockets for filters, notebook, pens, recorder, Whi-Bal, etc.  There's also a large pocket on the rear that's perfect for a rain coat.  Anyway, I find it much easier to get at the gear than I would if it was in a backpack, and the weight is well distributed across the shoulders.  If only I could figure out a way to squirrel away a tripod . . .


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 19, 2011)

Domke makes vests.  You may want to have a look, although that Filson vest is probably made just down the road from here.  There showroom is always fun to visit.

--Ken


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, 

I have been really happy with the modular system from Kinesis Photo Gear. It is sturdy, light weight and reasonably priced. 

I use the M550 modular bag with a padded belt and a shoulder strap. That way I can pick it up with the shoulder strap or use both and leave the belt loose enough to slide around my waist but not slip off my bum. Need a different configuration just use one of over a dozen different sized and shaped accessories that all work together.

I also have their L511 with shoulder harness that holds a 7D with a 500 attached and a tripod strapped. 

Great stuff highly recommended. 

-louie


----------

